# For Sale : Mountain Dew Skis- 170 cm



## ga2ski (Jun 29, 2008)

Mountain Dew Skis for Sale 
Still in the wrapper (won in a raffle; too small for me)
Made by Volkl (AC unlimiteds. All mountain beginner to int ski.)
170 cm
Cut measures 115-65-93. 
$75 or best offer plus actual shipping costs (skis are be picked up in Manchester, NH area or delivered to SR during the ski season to save on shipping)
PM me if you are interested


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 1, 2008)

Skis have been sold.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 1, 2008)

You would have been fast on those


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 1, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> You would have been fast on those


 

Hopefully a former teammate of ours will be fast on them now.  

BTW - do you what type of Volkl they are?  I have no clue.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 3, 2008)

EnergY 320


----------



## Vortex (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.untracked.com/p188c84b53lr-Froogle-04_volkl_energy_320_all_mountain_skis_w_motion.html



side cut  said 105 on those, not 115.  who freekin knows?:razz:


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 15, 2008)

Buyer backed out. Skis are back for sale.  Make me an offer.


----------



## bd1639 (Nov 22, 2012)

ga2ski said:


> Buyer backed out. Skis are back for sale.  Make me an offer.



Is the offer still valid?


----------

